# 1922 Oliver 16 Bandsaw



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> You have it cover up with a tarp, hopefully.......
> 
> 
> How come you didn't bring it into the shop? If you have to much going on in the shop, I can see why.........
> ...


Yes it has a tarp on it. I have too much lumber stacked at one end and too many parts not out and installed at the other. 

Yes, I want to make the same kind of wheel cover for the top. I think it looks cool. No idea what they cut the doors for.

I really don't want an Oliver, but this saw has a good look to it. It looks old and cool. The Crescent, not so much.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
I hope the resto goes well for you D,- keep us updated if you get a chance.......:thumbsup:



I'm off to the shop-:thumbup:



B,:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I cleaned both tables this morning while it was raining.

After dinner I went out and became one with the wire wheel.

I have about 75% of the parts that bolt to the frame all cleaned up and ready for paint.

The pile for the tank has gotten smaller, some parts that I thought were real bad, cleaned up real nice with a wire wheel. 

Tomorrow I can finish up the rest of the bolt on parts, clean all the bolts and such and then get to painting.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Wire wheels are the boss.......:thumbsup:


I haven't spooged yet,....:blink: some guys swear by it......:blink:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Flaking paint was really flaking paint over flaking casting filler.
That crap is nasty and Oliver sure seemed to like using a lot of it.

This has doubled my labor on this thing, got to do a bunch of filling or it will look like the surface of the moon.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ya,.....
The "black stuff",......No fun ,...is it....

You have my sympathy.......


That's why- "if it sticks-it's stayin" .....

I went through all that with my 20C , and I didn't have to go that far to begin with.....


The MOAK 32 special..., the Oliver 88D...,the AWWM 16 Buzz,.....The Oliver 117A ...:no:

Just surfaced with the wire cup and sanded,.....then the bondo,,,,,:thumbup:

The "black stuff" ,,,,,,that is some nasty stuff, try sanding it....:laughing:


Never again......


It was pointless ...........after the fact....:laughing:


Seams like your going a little further on the restoration scale than you did in the past with the others.......:thumbup:


Now I don't feel so -"nutty"....:laughing:

Keep us posted D,...:thumbsup:
B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't help it, the cast filler is just flaking off in spots. I did not want to have to do this much work. I smoothed the frame out somewhat on the 32" crescent before I painted it. It started falling off when I was sanding it with my rotex.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You mean to tell me it is separating from the casting...."flaking off"...:blink:

Well then it obviously has been overly cured,aged.........at least it's not in it's usual state.....I'd take that over what I dealt with,....weird stuff....:blink: sorta maluable ....like a real ,real hard rubber......as soon as my sander hit,...I took a little ride down the bed of the lathe......:laughing:


I did hit some areas that were cured/dry and it was ok , but some spots......

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, I can pick it off with my finger nail. Not ever where, but enough places with some pretty big. I best get at it then.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Have fun D....:thumbsup: look forward to the updates....


Did you see Shane's universal woodworker,....made it into Fine woodworking magazine,,,,,,,,

Jack's Wadkin PK was in there as well....:thumbsup:


And Bill's Crscent ships saw....:thumbup:

http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=123006

Thier all great restorations,..some of which are incredible......:thumbsup:




B,


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Very nice find , great looking wheels . Just can't beat the old machinary . Looking forward to pics . Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

D,
Can you get on OWWM ....:blink: I have had a ***** of a time getting on thier lately.....how bout you,.........:blink: it's getting old,. Really fast,......





B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope. 

I did get 90% of the frame cleaned off. Having it on my trailer paid off, cleaned up the mess with my leaf blower. 

The filler was flaking off in big enough chunks, that I had to get my face shield.

I have never seen one where the filler was just falling off. 

Damn, Oliver put a crap load of filler on it. The casting has some real ugly places.

Maybe I should just leave it all lumpy.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You didn't answer my question........




B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> You didn't answer my question........
> 
> B,


I said nope.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope rhymes with dope......:laughing:


Anyways,....


Got any pics for us......:clap:




B,:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I took the motor apart today and cleaned out all the old grease, crud, saw dust and the general filth. 

You have to pull one end cover off, clean and then install before pulling the other side. The stator is held between each cover with 4 bolts in each end. 

Bearings appeared to be original, both were marked 309 200%

If it is sunny tomorrow I can start working on getting the main frame ready for primer.

Sorry, no pictures. My hands were too filthy to take any.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Ya,.....
> The "black stuff",......No fun ,...is it....
> 
> You have my sympathy.......
> ...


That black stuff - I'm guessing it's the asphaltum based filler?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> That black stuff - I'm guessing it's the asphaltum based filler?


That is the stuff. Never had a machine that had it flake off. Most are stuck on good and you just leave it alone. 

All I can say is yuck.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Bearings ok?:blink:.....

No picks,.... ahhhh




come on D...we need some Arn tool p o r n,.....:clap:, at least I do,........:laughing:




B,


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is the stuff. Never had a machine that had it flake off. Most are stuck on good and you just leave it alone.
> 
> All I can say is yuck.


Yeah, never seen it come loose either. Guess they had Chitty Modays & Fridays even back in the day.

How old is this machine? I thought by and large the asphaltum got displaced by the clay based fillers around the same time machines went from overhead belts to integrated motors?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You own some Arn Smalltownguy...:blink:


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Bearings ok?:blink:.....
> 
> No picks,.... ahhhh
> 
> ...


It ran fine when I tested it out when I got it home.
After I got all the old grease and crud out, they spun smooth, and were nice and shiny. Added a little new grease and all seems well.

I know what they are and if I have a problem later, it won't be too much to change them (doubt I will have to).

I have a pile of parts I am going to start painting, I will get the camera out tomorrow. 

This one is going to get murdered out.....flat black. maybe some festool green somewhere.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yeah, never seen it come loose either. Guess they had Chitty Modays & Fridays even back in the day.
> 
> How old is this machine? I thought by and large the asphaltum got displaced by the clay based fillers around the same time machines went from overhead belts to integrated motors?


my 1940's JA Fay&Egan jointer had a heap of the black filler on it. No touchy that, it was in good shape.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> my 1940's JA Fay&Egan jointer had a heap of the black filler on it. No touchy that, it was in good shape.


I confess I have an old South Bend 6ft lathe rotting in one of the garages that has black filler in it - not casting aspersions, I truly thought the later users were those companies that hadn't modernized along with the other machine builders.

No experience with wood machines resto - but I have never seen the black filler pop away - even when it was exposed to the elements for years.

Tough luck for the guy working the wire wheel...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I was able to finish cleaning the flaking filler off the frame, about 75% of it fell off. Cleaned up some more parts and was able to get started murdering this thing out.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I managed to get another pile of parts painted and stashed in the kitchen to dry. 

Lower wheel and upper wheel are done and ready for the new tires I ordered this week.

Put a few of the assembly's I had done, back together. Table has the trunnions and pedestal back on it. 

I hope to get a little more done to the doors and try to get the frame off my trailer, although this band saw does seem to like going for rides around town.

I was able to source the mesh I need for the upper wheel cover, write a code for the laser table to make the missing upper door brackets. 

I am not sure how much I can get done to this saw in the next month, I have too many jobs going on at the same time and I just said yes to a full basement trim out, that has to be done middle of next week.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> You own some Arn Smalltownguy...:blink:
> 
> 
> B,


I've got nothing currently in woodworking machines. Got a couple of steel machines & had done some WW tools in the past.

You would have liked the 36" planer I had down in Bloomsdale MO when I built a lodge there. Came from St Louis, & took a bit of work to get a good cut - but what a joy to use. Around 1200# of "arn", I'd guess. I apologize that the brand of that planer doesn't come to mind. 


I do truly like seeing these machines brought back to life tho.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Why are you leaving the frame on the trailer.....:blink:


Smaltown,
Was the planner a belt drive- YOM-1890's-1919, some where around there ,or was it more modern...:blink: if it had babbit bearings it was made before 1919 - you would have had oil drip chambers-possibly clear glass or solid brass ...leather belts.....etc..etc...

The weight......I believe it's a lot more than what you mentioned. More like 3-5000lbs ......1-2 tons..

There were not many 36" planners ;manufacturers. First one that comes to mind is Whitney or Newman......Oliver.......All ball bearing machines....in that size....and manufactured from 1922 and up

Ex:http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/609/305.pdf


Or:http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=6014



And Whitney went beyond 36"... Here is a prime example:http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=9768


Or did it look like this style: http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=9768

B,


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Why are you leaving the frame on the trailer.....:blink:
> 
> 
> Smaltown,
> ...


It looked more akin to this:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

@PrestigeR&D:

Been having problems lately upping pics, so will comment more here.

Definitely looked like the pic I upped. Came out of a brewery in St Louis.

I did a "Functional" restore. Scraped everything machined, put on oilers, and made a jig to sharpen the cutters in situ. The babbit on the "pull" side of the drive end was too far out to bring back as is, so I teased it out (it had been poured into place), brass-shimmed from backside & reset. Scraped it with a file I ground to purpose - worked OK.

LOL! came with an open frame 3-phase, but I only had 30 amps of 220 power at the site. I/we also had a contract to empty out National brand grocery stores & auction off contents - they all had 3ph standby gennies, so we hauled one up to the site.

The initial reason I got it was to mill 5/4 purple heart cedar for casings & such.

It took so long to get it up & running, we scrounged up another, smaller, also ancient one to use right away.

Turns out, it was invaluable for planing the bottom side of the flooring we installed - which came from yet another brewery.

I have actual pictures - but they are all old Kodak prints & have no clue off the top of my head which box they are stored in.

I built this lodge in Bloomsdale MO. There was a ridge-runner that still operated a cedar saw mill there that I got the raw planks from. Blade was about 6' diameter, with removable teeth & run by an old 6 cyl Mack engine. Even in 1994, he had no electricity on his site.

The trouble with the feed roller was two-fold: The feed rate was fixed & proportional to cutter speed and the roller had a profound tendency to leave indentations on the boards.

Like anything, do enough finagling & it'll work out.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh effing A! I just scrambled to get a pic real quick - when I went back to the site pic came from, I realized THAT "might be" the actual one!

http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=38744.0


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No time or space for it at the moment. I am hauling more materials to another job today that should give me enough room to shoe horn it in there. 

Got a lot of stuff going on and it won't hurt it to sit on my trailer with a tarp over it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The dolphin is in the jacuzzi.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I have about 1/2 of the base coat of filler on the frame.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think I have about 1/2 of the base coat of filler on the frame.



Interesting planner small town,.......Thank for the pic....:thumbsup:

This is D's thread on the Oliver band saw,...Well talk about that planner if you like,,..on a new post....it's not polite hijacking with another subject..... OK..:thumbsup:





Darce,
.....:blink: its involved with most of the Arn machinery.....Casting imperfections.....

I think you just like slinging some mud at my prized Oliver machinery...:laughing:


Keep slinging...:laughing:


I got plenty to say about your Festool Fedish.....:laughing:

Look forward to seeing her all back together....:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Castings are rough and there were some spots where the old filler was a 1/4" thick.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Some of the castings on Oliver machinery are extreamy rough....you got a nasty Casting....That's the way things go sometimes...

My 117A was an exceptional casting,...the 88D......so so,...

The 20C.....not so bad ......


Do you need a cover for the table bevel worm gear housing.....:blink:


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Negative on the bevel cover. It never had one as there are no holes for it to mount to. 

Only thing I probably won't be able to find is a tilt scale. I am looking for a fence, but I found good pictures of one and it seems like a simple thing to make from some cold roll.

The Oliver is almost all pink...

I did get the badge off and it cleaned up nicely with soap and water.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

After looking at your model in the motherships archives, there isn't a guard, or even a partial guard.....:blink: I could have sworn there was at least a partial, but I guess not..........:laughing:


The scale you can make- punch set/brass plating.....pretty easy to do....get your markings by beveling the table (use a Wixly angle finder or comparable)...etc,etc,......
You would be amazed how nice it comes out....you can fill in the numbers and markers with what ever paint you want, if you choose to do so......


The casting,......

So how much makeup did you use on her.....?:blink:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I bet I will go through a gallon on the frame....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Sand, sand, sand. Almost done sanding coat one. Looks like I will have a light touch up second coat, a little spot putty and then maybe I can get this thing primed.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey D,...

How things going with the love of my life............:laughing:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Nada. It does make a good air hose and extension cord rack though.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Your awfull,......:sad:....



Seriously,....


So what's going on with her".......:blink:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Nothing. I haven't had any extra time to work on it. 
I need to go pick up the door I had repaired, it has been done for a week. 

I kind of lost interest in it too.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
Been there,........ ...

I know your busy.....


Hope all is well D,..


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Got the parts back, cleaned all the bolts and small parts, cleaned up my shop and moved the saw out to where I can start working on it again.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :thumbup:......


Now where the hell are the pictures.....:laughing:






:jester:

B,:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just consider this a PSA, body filler application inside one's house, may not be the best idea.

I did catch a hell of a buzz.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

:laughing: lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Lower wheel doors and mounts are primed.
I like this saw for its pure heft. 
Each half of the door weighs 75 pounds. 
Each mount weighs 45 pounds. 
I love the big, old, heavy stuff. 
This thing will last for the rest of my little boys life, and then some. 

It also makes a great hose and cord holder, nice place to lean my stabila case against too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

So I have been a total slacker as far as working on this thing goes. Work is crazy busy, 3 kids and the holidays was ridiculous and the old lady is gearing up for clinical's. 

The frame took a lot of time and effort to get it looking decent again. I would say that 70% of all the old filler flaked off with my finger nail. 

Casting was rough, some spots the old filler was 3/8" thick to fill up big divot's. 

I got the door back from my welder, spent 2 days last weekend getting the doors smoothed out, primed and painted.

Just got the frame primed tonight, just have to fix a few little holes and scratches, scuff sand and then paint.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:.....lookin good!....:thumbup:


Nice work D,....:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Joe-

I know the kid that bought your JA F&E bandsaw. Kyle.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

What bandsaw......:blink:


Who is Kyle....:blink:.

Is he member here...:blink:





yes yes,....#16...........

Not 116...:no:......

I'm slipping.......:laughing:


B,.....


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hey Joe-
> 
> I know the kid that bought your JA F&E bandsaw. Kyle.


Really!
How well do you know him? He seemed like a good guy.:thumbsup:
He seemed to really like the old iron. I hope he gets as good a use out of it that I did. 

I just needed to update to something with better guards. I really like the Tanny ph30! Someday I'll get around to painting it up. 
Joe


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Joe ,.....

Who is Kyle.....:blink:....is he on one of our forums...:blink:


Any new machinery in the shop?.....:blink:

Hope all is well...:thumbsup:

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Kyle is on owwm. He just finished that 260 and that 20-b lathe.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhh,....

Yes,yes,.....
The wooden miter and the plugged in high voltage blue paint................


He's been gulping up quite a flock of Arn ......


You know him?:blink:


B,


----------

